# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Function of istanceToMe

## s4000

What is the different between the 2 functions ?

CentralXyDistanceToMe
NormalizedXyDistanceToMe

and which one equal to FloorCoordinate.XYDistanceTo(Hud.Game.Me.FloorCoordinate) ??

----------


## JarJarD3

> What is the different between the 2 functions ?
> 
> CentralXyDistanceToMe
> NormalizedXyDistanceToMe
> 
> and which one equal to FloorCoordinate.XYDistanceTo(Hud.Game.Me.FloorCoordinate) ??


*CentralXyDistanceToMe* is used only in MonsterPackPlugin and with FloorCoordinate.XYDistanceTo so I assume these measure distance using similar logic (maybe 2D).

*NormalizedXyDistanceToMe* is used a lot and I have assumed that is "normal" 3D distance calculation.

----------

